# Sega Rally 2 no cd fix



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 1970)

I have Sega Rally 2 and a computer with a P3 processor. It comes with 2 CDs, a game installation CD and a game play CD. My game play CD broke so I uninstalled the game. Then, I found out about no CD cracks so I re-installed the game and downloaded the Sega Rally 2 [P3] crack off of the Game Copy Word website. However, the patch won't work. What do I need to do?


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

can't help you. we don't deal with nor allow anything crack related.
go to the manufacturer and get another cd.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can only assume you missed the TSG Rules on your way in, probably a good time to read them now.

Closed.


----------

